# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  فلسفة الحق في المنظورين الإسلامي والوضعي ودور الحقوق المدنية فيها

## هيثم الفقى

علي أحمد الهنداوي (*)الملخص
يدور هذا البحث حول بيان معنى الحق وأبعاده من حيث مصدره ووظيفته ونطاقه وغايته، ودور ما يعرف بالحقوق المدنية أو الطبيعية أو حقوق الإنسان في ضوء هذه الأبعاد، وهو دراسة مقارنة في المنظورين الإسلامي والوضعي.

وتهدف هذه الدراسة التحليلية التأصيلية إلى التوصل إلى المنهج الصالح لحكم الواقع والارتقاء به وعلّة ذلك، بعد بيان أوجه الشبه والخلاف في أحكام الحق في المنهجين الإسلامي والوضعي، ولا يخفى ما لهذه الدراسات المقارنة من أهمية بالغة في صعيد دراسة علوم الشريعة، والقانون، والسياسة.

وقد ظهر لنا جلياً أن المنهج الصالح هو الذي يحقق للإنسان دوره الاستخلافي عن الله تعالى لا عن النفس، وذلك بربط العوالم به وبوظيفته بعد صهر علومها في بوتقته. وانتهينا إلى ضرورة الرجوع إلى المنهج الشرعي الإسلامي، وترسيخ العمل به، ومواجهة التحديثات التي تهدده في مقوماته، لإصلاح الواقع – الفرد والمجتمع – بتجاوز السلبيات، والارتقاء به من ثم إلى ما يجب أن يكون عليه الواقع الإنساني من محاسن تميزه عن غيره، ولا يكون الصلاح كاملاً بغير ذلك لعدم اكتمال المنهج، والنقصان في المنهج يلزم منه نقصان الآثار أو الأحكام التي يحتاجها الواقع لصلاحه، فضلاً عن أن نسبية الحقائق "السفسطة" ستكون أمراً لازماً له، وهي أخطر مرض شهدته وتشهده الإنسانية على مر العصور.

(*)  أستاذ مساعد، كلية الحقوق، جامعة الزرقاء الأهلية، الزرقاء – الأردن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة 

لقد تجاذبت الإنسان، منذ القدم، قضيتان هما؛ العدل والمصلحة. كان تحديد ماهيتهما والتوفيق بينهما، وما زال، أمراً عسيراً عنده بحسب ملكاته الذهنية. وقد ظهرت محاولات جادة من قبل فلاسفة عظام في تحديد معنى العدل، وبقيت محاولاتهم تلك وبحسب ما صرحوا هم به، لا تعدو كونها مجرد ظنون خالية من اليقين(1)

وكذلك يمكن أن يقال في المصلحة التي هي مقصد كل فعل إرادي ومنها القانون، من حيث كونه خطاباً إرادياً عاماً مجرداً ملزما... (2)

أما التوفيق بينهما فهو أعسر من تحديد ماهيتهما، ذلك أن التوفيق بينهما ينبني على تحديد الماهية أولاً، ثم تحديد معايير التوفيق ثانياً، ثم يأتي بعد ذلك الفعل موافقاً أو مخالفاً. ولما تعذر تحديد الأولين تعذر تبعاً له تحديد كون الفعل موافقاً أو مخالفاً بيقين أو ظن غالب. فظل هم الإنسانية، في غير أهل الرسالات السماوية، البحث عن الأسس والضوابط والمقاصد ليجتمع الناس عليها، ولكنهم تفرقوا في ذلك لتفرق ثقافاتهم ومعتقداتهم ومقتضيات الواقع لكل منهم. ومن المعلوم أن تصادم مصالح الأفراد أمر ثابت لا مناص منه، وأن النفوس جبلت على الشح(3) وبالتالي لا مفر من إقامة النظام فيها. ولكن هذا يعيدنا إلى ما ذكر آنفاً، فكان الخروج من هذه الحيرة بالتصالح على أمر مفاده: كل ينظم واقعه بحسب ما يراه مناسباً. وعلى هذه الأرضية نمت وترعرعت وتكاثرت السفسطة(4) القانونية – (نسبية الحقائق).

فإذا جمعنا هذه النسبية مع الناموس الثابت تصادم المصالح مع شح النفوس، أنتج لنا هذا الجمع صراعاً داخلياً ودولياً مريراً. مبتدأه فلسفي، عقائدي ، فكري، ومنتهاه مادي وعسكري. وهذا هو سبب قيام الصراع الحضاري واستمراره. وأطراف الصراع الداخلي عادة هم الحاكم (المستأثر بالمصالح والمحكومون المحرومون منها إلا بالقدر الذي يبقيهم على وجه الأرض. وكان للقوة كلمة الفصل عند الحاكم، ثم تطورت وسائل الحكام من القوة المفرطة في تسخير المحكومين إلى إشاعة الوسائل الإقناعية 

([1]) إفلاطون، جمهورية أفلاطون، ص 130.

([2]) كرسون، اندرية، المشكلة الأخلاقية والفلاسفة، ص 31-43، وبرتراندرسل، تاريخ الفلسفة الغربية، 1-387-388، وإسماعيل مظهر، فلسفة اللذة والألم، ص 80.

([3]) التفتزاني، شرح التلويح على التوضيح، 144 ، 2.

([4]) يرى السوفسطائيون، وهم جماعة ظهرت في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، بأن الإنسان مقياس كل شيء، فما يظهر للشخص أنه الحقيقة يكون هو الحقيقة وليس هناك خطأ، يقول – بروتاجورس – في نظريته : ليس هناك خطأ: بل مستحيل وجود الخطأ فكل ما تراه هو صواب لك، بل لفظنا الخطأ والصواب لا معنى لهما، فليس هناك شيء يسمى حقاً في ذاته أو في الواقع أو نحو ذلك، انظر : قصة الفلسفة اليونانية، ص96-100، 497".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بينهم من فكر وفلسفة مواليتين أو صراعات خارجية تصرف لها همم الرجال، ونحو ذلك ليكون التسخير بالإرادة لكل المحكومين أو لأكثرهم، فإن عارض الآخرون كانت القوة المفرطة بانتظارهم لتبطش بهم، وما من مغيث .

وانتهى المطاف إلى هذه المرحلة؛ تسخير الأضعف (المحكومين) للأقوى الحاكم أو أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الضخمة، بالإرادة أو بالقوة. ولنجاح هذا الأسلوب داخلياً عمل به خارجياً أي في الصراعات الدولية التي تهدف إلى سيطرة الدول القوية على الدول الضعيفة ومن ثم على العالم بأسره لتغدو فيه قوة واحدة وفلسفة واحدة وبالتالي حضارة واحدة لا تنافس .

وقد اتخذ التصدير الحضاري هذا صوراً تقلب فيها تدرجاً نحو غايته تلك. فكان أن بدأ بالظهور بتطوره المادي ليبهر أنظار شعوب العالم ويصرفها إليه كمرحلة أولى، لخلق الشك بحضاراتهم لأنها لم تصل إلى ما وصل إليه الأقوياء، ولتهفوا النفوس من ثم إلى تلك الحضارة(1) ومن خلال ذلك، ومن خلال حجة إعمار الخراب في الدول الضعيفة، تغلغلوا فيها وأوقعوا خلالهم. ثم جاءت مرحلة السيطرة العسكرية تحت اسم الانتداب والاستعمار، وفي تلك المرحلة مُزقت الأمم الكبيرة إلى دول ودويلات ضعيفة يسهل السيطرة عليها، وأبعدوا عن حضاراتها مقوماتها، وخاصة الحضارة الإسلامية، بإسقاط الخلافة الإسلامية وإبعاد العمل بالشريعة الإسلامية واستبدال قوانين المعتدي بقوانينها، لكونه الأقوى في طرفي المعادلة والسعي الحثيث في استبدال الأخلاق الغربية المادية بالأخلاق الإسلامية.

وتطور الأمر من ثمّ إلى مرحلة ترسيخ المبادئ والمفاهيم ومناهج التفكير المادية لتقف،  عند أعتاب العلوم التجريبية، وما تفرزه من قوانين متنكرة لكل ما سوى ذلك ما جاءت به الشرائع السماوية وخضع له العقل السليم. وعرف هذا الاتجاه بالعلمانية وأريد به معنيان، أحدهما؛ الإشارة إلى الوقوف عند العلوم التجريبية دون تخطيها إلى غيرها لتسهل بذلك سيطرة الأقوياء على شعوب العالم، إذا اشتركت معهم في هذه المنهجية المادية، من حيث أنهم متقدمون كثيراً في هذه العلوم على تلك الشعوب. والثاني؛ العالمية التي حلموا بتحقيقها منذ زمن أرسطو والرواقيين من بعده، الداعين إلى ضم العالم كله تحت حكم جمهورية عالمية واحدة(2)

([1])  يقول بنتام في كتابه أصول الشرائع 273، 1 : "إن في الزينة والتحسين منفعة لأنها تساعد على جلب الغرباء إلى البلد ينفقون فيها أموالهم... وكلما تقدمت الأمة في التحسين.. صار لها على غيرها شبه ضريبة يؤديها الناس بلا شعور.. وربما كان تقدم الأمم في المحسنات وأنواع الزينة والأدب موجباً لميل الأمم إليها".

([2]) سيأتي ذكر ذلك في هذا البحث .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبعد فشل جميع هذه المحاولات في تحقيق الغاية لتبين زيفها من جانب، ولإصرار الشعوب على التمسك بهويتها من جانب آخر، وأمام إصرار الأقوى على تحقيقها كون إخضاع الأضعف لإرادة الأقوى سنة كونية، يظهر حكمها عند غياب العدل(1)

فقد كشر الأقوى هذه المرة عن أنيابه أكثر من ذي قبل، وكاد يرفع القناع ويسفر عن حقيقة وجهه لولا أنه تريث ليرى ثمرة المحاولة الجديدة، وقد تولى بنفسه وبشكل مباشر زمام أمورها وتسييرها على أكثر من طريق؛ تمثلت إحداها بإبعد القوى المنافسة بعد إضعافها، ونجح في ذلك إلى مدى ليس ببعيد، وتمثلت الثانية بالتدخل العسكري المباشر في أكثر من مكان في العالم، كلما دعت المصالح الاستراتيجية للقوى إلى ذلك، دون أن يأبه بالعالم ممثلاً بمنظمة دولية أو مشاعر ورأي عام دوليين. وتمثلت الثالثة بهجمة العولمة (السلاح الجديد) في غزوها الثقافي والاقتصادي لشعوب العالم وحضاراتها .

كما تمثلت الطريق الرابعة بإيجاد قاعدة عامة في تشريع القوانين وبناء مؤسسات، تتصف بالعالمية أيضاً تسمح للقوى بالتدخل في دول العالم كلما دعت مصالحه الاستراتيجية إلى ذلك، وسيكون تدخلهم هذه المرة مبرراً وشرعياً لدفاعه عن حقوق الإنسان، مرحباً به من قبل شعوب تلك الدول؛ لأن ظاهرة حماية حقوقهم ضد بطش حكامهم. وقد يعملون على ديمومة بطش الحاكم في أهم بقاع العالم ولو إلى حين، لإنهاك الشعوب وإضعاف الدول، ولديمومة تدخلهم في تلك البقاع.

فإذا ما انتهى الحاكم، اتجهت أنظار الشعوب إلى هؤلاء الفاتحين المحررين بالشكر والامتنان وظاهر مما تقدم أن فكرة الحق هي الأخطر في هذه المعادلة الشائكة المعقدة. لأنها الأساس في بناء التشريعات القانونية، والمعيار في تحديد أبرز المفاهيم الإنسانية، كالعدل والظلم والخير والشر والمشروعية واللامشروعية والمصالح – مقاصد التشريع – ونحو ذلك. وما كان سوى ذلك فهو فرع منه أو ثمرة له .

والعالم محكوم بمنهجين على وجه الإجمال: منهج سماوي، ومنهج وضعي. تمثل الأول الشريعة الإسلامية الخالية من التحريف والتبديل. وتمثل الثاني بما سوى ذلك. وكلا المنهجين يعتمد العقل في التشريع. أما العقل في المنهج الإسلامي فلفهم التنزيل وأسراره ومقاصده، ومن ثم العمل على كشف أحكام كل ما لم يرد به نص في ضوء ذلك وبما يُصلح الواقع. وأما المنهج الوضعي فلإبعاد نفسه عن الشرائع المنزلة أعتمد العقل في الأمر كله، وان تجاذبه تضارب المصالح وشح النفوس.

([1])   لقد شهد العالم قريباً آثار هذه السنة الكونية بفشل مؤتمر دوربان ضد التمييز العنصري الذي انعقد في جنوب أفريقيا في التوصل إلى إدانة إسرائيل وتأكيد سياستها العنصرية. وذلك لأن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رفضت ذلك وإن أراد العالم هذه الإدانة. فليس للأضعف إلا أن يقبل أو يرضخ لإرادة الأقوى سواء بالإرادة أو بالقوة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبناء على ما تقدم أوزع البحث بعد هذه المقدمة، على أربعة مباحث وخاتمة .
أخصص المبحث الأول في : دور العقل في التشريع .
والمبحث الثاني في : فلسفة الحق في المناهج الوضعية ودور حقوق الإنسان فيها .
والمبحث الثالث في : فلسفة الحق في الشريعة الإسلامية ودور حق العبد فيها .
والمبحث الرابع في:  موازنة بين أحكام الحقوق في المنهجين؛ الإسلامي والوضعي.
والخاتمة؛ وفيها نتائج البحث والتوصيات .

المبحث الأول  دور العقل في التشريع
غير خافٍ على أحد أن لهذا الوجود نظامين من حيث التفصيل .
أولهما : قائم في الموجودات جميعها، غير متوقف على تدخل الإنسان. والثاني : متوقف على تدخل الإنسان، ولما كان كذلك فهو نظام تكليفي من حيث أن يلقي بأعباء على الإنسان المكلف تتمثل بتحصيل علم بأنه مكلف وبما كلف به ثم بأداء إيجابي (القيام بعمل) أو سلبي (الامتناع عن عمل).
وهذا النظام، على هذا النحو، يستلزم وجود مكلّف (حاكم)، ومكلّف (محكوم عليه)، وتكاليف (محكوم فيه)، ومصلحة يتوقف تحققها الفعلي على أداء التكاليف (حكمة التشريع) (1)

والعلاقة بين النظامين قائمة مقام الدليل المرشد للإنسان إلى الحق في الاعتقاد والخلق والعمل وهذا ما تضاف عليه عمل العقل السليم مع ما نزل به الوحي.

فمن حيث الاعتقاد، فالموجودات لها موجد متصف بالوجود والقدرة. وكون كل موجود منها خصص بصفات وزمان لوجوده ومكان، فهذا يتوقف على مخصص(2)، والتخصيص إرادة، والإرادة مسبوقة بعلم (3)، والعلم متوقف على حياة.

([1])  الحكمة عند جمهور علماء أصول الفقه هي : ما يترتب على الشرائع من جلب مصلحة أو تكميلها، أو دفع مفسدة أو تقليلها. حاشية البناني على شرح جمع الجوامع 153، 2-154، غاية الوصول لشرح لب الأصول للإمام زكريا الأنصاري، ص 114.

([2]) قال تعالى : مؤيداً لعمل العقل السليم: "وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا"، الفرقان: 2. "وكل شيء عنده بمقدار" الرعد : 8.

([3])  قال تعالى مؤيداً لعمل العقل السليم : "ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير"، الملك : 14.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ومن حيث كون النظام فيها متقناً(1) مستمراً فإن ذلك يدل على العليم الحكيم الخبير المدبر(2).فكانت الموجودات بنظامها المتقن سبباً للبحث في خالقها ومدبرها ولحسن الاعتقاد به(3) ومن حيث الأخلاق: إذا كانت هذه صفات الموجد المدبر الذي أعطى كل شيء قدره، وهو العدل، فينبغي للوصول إلى الكمال الإنساني تخلق المكلف بهذه الأخلاق بمعنى محاكاتها والتحلي بها(4)ومن حيث العمل: إن هذا النظام المتقن هو الصورة الواجب محاكاتها من قبل الإنسان المكلف في أدائه لتكاليفه والامتناع عن كل ما يخل بميزانه (5)

وبيان هذه الصورة النظامية المتقنة يعود إلى صفة المفصّل (6)كل ذلك ليرتبط النظام التكليفي بالنظام الوجودي. عقيدة وخلقاً وعملاً. ولذلك جبل العقل على النظر في ملكوت السموات والأرض، والبحث عما وراء ذلك، أي في موجدها ومدبرها، وهذه من الفطرة التي فطر الله الناس عليها(7). واللازم لاكتمال هذا النظر قدرة العقل على الإحاطة أو العلم الكامل بهذا النظام الوجودي وبترابط العوالم فيه، وبوجه ترابطها وميزان ذلك. والعقل يظهر كلاله عند محاولته الخروج عن المحيط المحسوس لقدرته، وهو صور المدركات في عالمه الدنيوي. لأنه جبل عليها، وهي مادته في التفكير (8) فاحتاج العقل لذلك إلى ما يحرر فيه كامل قدراته وطاقته ويسدد نظره.

وتحرر طاقات العقل يكون بجماع أمرين : أولهما قبول الوحي والإيمان بما جاء به والاستعداد للعمل به. وهذا هو الجانب العقائدي، والثاني محاربة شح النفس وفرط الشهوات؛ ليتحرر من أسرها وتسخيرها له لإشباع حاجاتها المتجددة غير المتناهية، وهذا هو الجانب الآخلاقي. والعمل يبنى على الجانبين معاً.

ومن ثم فبعد ورود الشرائع السماوية أصبح للإنسان دعامتان في نظره وتدبيره، النقل والعقل، أي أدلتهما.

([1]) قال تعالى في ذكر حياته وقيمومته على الخلائق: "الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم" ، البقرة : 255.

([2])  قال تعالى : "يدبر الأمر في السماء إلى الأرض"، السجدة : 5.

([3]) ذكر ابن القيم أن من أسباب المعرفة الحقة بالله تعالى : ".. التفكر في آياته المشهورة وتأمل حكمته فيها وقدرته ولطفه وإحسانه وعدله قيامه بالقسط على خلقه" الفوائد ، ص 188.

([4]) قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "حسن الخلق خلق الله الأعظم" رواه الطبراني في الأوسط. وعقد الإمام الغزالي فصلاً كاملاً هو الفصل الرابع من كتابه "المقد الأسنى في شرح معاني أسماء الله الحسنى" في بيان أنّ كمال العبد وسعادته في التخلق بأخلاق الله تعالى.

([5]) قال تعالى : "ووضع الميزان ألاّ تطغوا في الميزان" الرحمن : 7-8. ومن الصور الأكثر أهمية في المحاكاة ما ذكره الإمام الغزالي في كتابه معارج القدس، ص 97، بقوله : "والعدل في السياسة أن يرتب أجزاء المدينة الترتيب المشاكل لترتيب أجزاء النفس حتى تكون المدينة في ائتلافها وتناسب أجزائها وتعاون أركانها على الغرض المطلوب من الاجتماع، كالشخص الواحد، فيوضع كل شيء موضعه...."

([6]) قال تعالى : "يدبر الأمر يفصل الآيات لعلكم بلقاء ربكم توقنون"، الرعد : 2 .

([7]) قال تعالى : "فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون"، الروم : 30. وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ما من مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه" رواه البخاري رقم الحديث 1270.

([8])   ذكر الشيخ الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود في فتاواه ص 431: "يقول سقراط: إن العقل الإنساني بالنسبة للمسائل النظرية كلوح من خشب يريد أن يعبر به الإنسان بحراً هائجاً لجيّ العواصف".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ومعلوم أن البشرية مرت بمراحل تدرج تربوي عقائدي لتنتهي إلى الغاية في الكمال التشريعي والمنهجي؛ العقائدي والأخلاقي والعملي، في الشريعة الإسلامية، ببعثة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بعدما كانت الشرائع السماوية قبل بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم تركز على الجانب العقائدي وتعطيه المجال الأرحب في الأحكام. وعلاقة الشرائع السماوية بالعقل تظهر من خلال كونها مؤكدة لعمله، أو مرشدة ومسددة له، أو مخبرته عما لا طاقة به لإدراكه بنفسه دون خبر سماوي، كما في الأمور الغيبية ومنه أمور البرزخ والآخرة والحساب والنعيم والعذاب...، والعوالم من العرش وعالم الملكوت إلى الذرة وعالم الملك، وأنها عوامل مترابطة يتأثر كل منها بالآخر ويؤثر فيه(1)
وبذلك يكتمل عمل العقل لاكتمال بنائه على مقوماته الذاتية العلوية والسفلية، أو الروحية والمادية. معتمداً في ذلك على ما جاءت به الشرائع السماوية(2). وبذلك وحده يظهر المنهج المتكامل الذي تظهر فيه صور العوامل وآثار ترابطها. فكمال النظام في الواقع وتمامه لازم لكامل العقل الذي يعبر عن نفسه بواسطة الأداء الإيجابي والسلبي. وكمال العقل لازم لاكتمال جميع مقوماته: النظر السليم والوحي ويمكن عرض ذلك بمعادلتين : 
الأولى : عقل سليم (أي نظر سليم) + وحي صحيح = منهج تام وصالح .
والثانيه : منهج كامل + أداء صادق موافق = واقع صالح سعيد .

ومما تقدم يعلم أن غياب الشرع السماوي لعدم بلوغ الدعوة، أو تغييبها لعدم الاعتقاد بها أو بالامتناع عن العمل بها كلاً أو جزءاً، تكبراً أو جهلاً، يوجب بقاء العقل غير مكتمل البناء مهما سمت منازل أصحابه (3)، هذا في الحالة الأولى. ويوجب وهن بنائه مع وجوب نقصانه في الحالة الثانية.

وعلى ذلك فموازنة العقل الكامل بالوحي بالعقل الذي ينقصه الوحي وعلومه، موازنة لبيان ما فات الثاني من العلوم والمعارف التي يقتضيها صلاح واقعه وقد يعبر عن الأول بالحق والثاني بالباطل، من حيث مطابقة الأول للواقع دون الثاني(4). وقد يعبر عن الأول بالصواب لإصابته الحق وعن الثاني بالخطأ لعدم 

([1]) بيان ذلك في الصفحات الآتية من هذا البحث .

([2]) يقول الإمام الغزالي في ، معارج القدس، ص 57-58: :"أعلم أن العقل لن يهتدي إلا بالشرع، والشرع لم يتبين إلا بالعقل. فالعقل كالأس والشرع كالبناء، ولن يغني أُس ما لم يكن بناء، ولن يثبت بناء ما لم يكن أس وأيضاً فالعقل كالبصر والشرع كالشعاع، ولن يغني الشعاع ما لم يكن بصر. فالشرع إذا فقد العقل لم يظهر به شيء وصار ضائعاً. والعقل إذا فقد الشرع عجز عن أكثر الأمور عجز العين عنه فقد النور. وأعلم أن العقل بنفسه قليل الغناء لا يكاد يتوصل إلى معرفة كليات الشيء دون جزئياته. والشرع يعرف كليات الشيء وجزئياته، ويبين ما الذي يجب أن يُعتقد في شيء شيء.... وجاء في درء التعارض للإمام ابن تيمية، ج6/86، إن الشرائع الإلهية جاءت بما يوافق الفطرة (و) أنه قد اتفق على ذلك سلف الأمة (و) إنه دلت على ذلك الدلائل العقلية اليقينية ..". ولابن عربي في فتوحاته 1/403-404، كلام بليغ في بيان مدى السياسة الحكيمة (عمل العقل السليم) وحاجته إلى الرسالات السماوية لاكتمال مقوماته .

([3])  والحق على معناه الثابت في اصطلاح أهل المعاني؛ الحكم الثابت المطابق للواقع. والواقع عند علماء العقائد هو اللوح المحفوظ، الجرجاني، التعريفات، ص 79، 222 .

([4]) سقراط وأفلاطون من أبرز فلاسفة اليونان وقد إتفق على جلالة قدرهما في قضايا العقول، ولننظر إلى طرف مما اعتمده أفلاطون في فلسفته وذكره على لسان أساتذة سقراط في كتابه المشهور جمهورية أفلاطون يقول في ص 157: "أن تكون أولئك النساء بلا استثناء أزواجاً مشاعاً لأولئك الحكام، فلا يخص أحدهم نفسه بإحداهن، وكذلك أولادهن يكونون مشاعاً، فلا يعرف والد ولده ولا ولد والده. وفي ص 163 : فقد اكتشفنا إذن أن شيوعية نساء الحاكم وأولادهم سبب خير الدولة الأعظم. وفي ص 157: فيجب أن تتعرى أزواج حكامنا في تمرينات الجمباز لأنهن يستترن ببرد الفضيلة بدلاً من الثياب. وفي ص 161 : فإذا نسل الرجل قبل هذا السن (أي الثلاثين) أو بعده (أي الخامسة والخمسين حسب ما حدده) حسبنا عمله تعدياً على الدين والعدالة. وفي ص 162: ومتى بلغ الجنسان السن القانوني أبحنا للرجال من شاؤوهن إلا بناتهم وأمهاتهم وجداتهم وحفيداتهم وفي نفس الصفحة إذا حبلت إحداهن عرضاً، في غير الحالة المقررة (سن 20-40)، فلا يرى جنينها النور، وإذا لم تتمكن من ذلك "أي الإجهاض" فيلزم التخلص من الطفل على أساس أن ثمرة اجتماع كهذا لا تجوز تربيتها. وفي ص 232 يوجب فصل من بلغ العاشرة من الأولاد عن آبائهم وأمهاتهم وإرسالهم إلى الأرياف ليتربوا تربية أخرى بعيدة عن حنان رحمة أهليهم ونحو ذلك كثير في كتابه المذكور. فإذا كانت هذه حال جمهورية هذا الفيلسوف الكبير فكيف يكون حال جمهوريات من هودونه منزلة؟ وقد ذكر الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود في فتاواه ص 430 أن أفلاطون فشل في تطبيق جمهوريته بنفسه مرتين. يقول الإمام الشاطبي في كتابه الموافقات 33، 2: "فالعادة تحيل استقلال العقول في الدنيا بإدراك مصالحها ومفاسدها على التفصيل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قدرته على بلوغ الحق في المسائل، ونحو ذلك. بمعنى أنه لا منافرة بينهما بإطلاق وتضاد من جميع الوجوه. ويجب الفهم بأن أحدهما جوهر له استعداد تام على إدراك العلوم والحقائق، وله قدرة على بثها في الواقع. والثاني استعداده في الإدراك وبالتالي قدرته على البث يقصران عن بلوغ منزلة العقل الكامل بمنازل، ولذلك لا يصدر عنه صلاح كامل في الواقع فلا ينصلح الواقع به الانصلاح الواجب .

وإذا غاب الشرع السماوي أو غُيب ، مع أنه لا بد من نظام يحكم العلاقات الإنسانية والواقع، برز السؤال: 
من هو الحاكم؟  ومن هو المحكوم عليه؟ ومن هو المحكوم فيه" وما هي المصالح المرجو تحقيقها حينئذ. وبمعنى آخر ما المنهجية التي ستحكم الواقع؟ ما حقيقتها ووسائلها وغايتها؟ ولمحاولة الإجابة عن ذلك ظهرت الفلسفات الوضعية التي سنتعرض لها بإيجاز في المبحث الثاني من هذا المبحث .

الحق وصلته بما تقدم من الكلام : 
ورد في بيان معنى الحق تعاريف كثيرة (1)، ورُجح فيه أنه : مكنة أو مركز شرعي أو استئثار بقيمة معينة يحميه الشرع أو القانون بغية تحقيق مصلحة مشروعة (2).
وللحق الأثر البالغ في بناء التشريعات القانونية، والاجتهادات الفقهية، سواء أكان الحق أساس القانون، وهو ما يراه أنصار الفلسفة الفردية، أم كان القانون أساس الحق أو مصدره. كما يراه غيرهم. فتبين فلسفة الحق تبين لفلسفة القانون، وتحديد مسار الحق تحديد لمقاصد القانون. وقد اشتهر عند القانونيين الوضعيين تقسيمان للحقوق بحسب الرسمين (الأول والثاني): 

([1]) سيأتي ذكر الاتجاهات الفلسفية والوضعية في تعريف الحق في الصفحات الآتية من هذا البحث. وورد في تعريفه عند علماء المسلمين أنه : الاختصاص الحاجز الحموي على أشباه ابن نجيم، 2/202، الحق الموجود. والمراد به هو حكم يثبت اللكنوي، حاشيته على شرح المنار، 2-216. الحق مصلحة ثابتة للفرد أو المجتمع أو لهما معاً يقررها الشارع الحكيم، الأستاذ محمد يوسف موسى، الفقه الإسلامي، ص 211": وبنفس المعنى " الشيخ علي الخفيف، الحق والذمة، ص 37، وأنه المحكوم فيه عند الأصوليين.

([2]) الزرقا، مصطفى، المدخل إلى نظرية الالتزام العام في الفقه الإسلامي، ص 19، وغانم، إسماعيل، نظرية الحق، ص 17-19. وكيرة، حسن، أصول القوانين، ص 650. والوكيل، شمس الدين، محاضرات في  النظرية العامة للحق ص 17. وسلامة، أحمد، المدخل لدراسة القانون، أحمد سلامة، ص 25.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الرسم الأول * 
ا لحقوق 
حقوق غير مالية
حقوق مالية
حقوق سياسية
حقوق مدنية
حقوق سياسية
حقوق عينية
حقوق معنوية "فكرية"
حقوق مدنية عامة
حقوق مدنية خاصة "أسرية

















وتعرف الحقوق المدنية العامة في التقسيمين المذكورين بـ "حقوق الإنسان" أو "الحقوق الطبيعية" من حيث إنها تثبت للإنسان باعتباره إنساناً(1)، كحقه في الحياة وسلامة جسده وكرامته، وحقه في العمل والسكن والتنقل، وحقه في تميزه عن غيره باسم خاص به. وهي حقوق لا يجوز التنازل عنها لأنها لصيقة بالشخصية، ولا تنتقل بالميراث لأنها حقوق غير مالية. وهذه الحقوق عُرفت بأنّها "حقوق إنسان" بموجب 

([1])  وهذه النسبة، أي الحقوق إلى الإنسان، ثمرة الفلسفة الفردية، وسيأتي بيانه لاحقاً، وهي بهذه النسبة ستصطبغ بالعالمية من جانب، وبأنها أساس القانون من جانب آخر، أي سابقة عليه ويجب أن يشرع وفاقاً لها ويضفي حمايته عليها. وتترتب على ذلك آثار خطيرة نتبينها في محالها في هذا البحث.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر نهاية سنة 1948، محاولة لتخطي الآثار السلبية التي شهدتها الإنسانية جراء النهج العنصري لبعض الدول كألمانيا وإيطاليا، والدمار الذي خلفته الحربان العالميتان الأولى والثانية وثبت واضعوا الإعلان في ديباجته معياراً مرناً لهذه الحقوق بقولهم : "إنه لما كان الاعتراف بالكرامة المتأصلة في جميع أعضاء الأسرة البشرية وبحقوقهم المتساوية الثابتة، هو أساس الحرية والعدل والسلام العالمي" .

الرسم الثاني 
ا لحقوق 
حقوق مدنية
حقوق سياسية
حقوق مدنية عامة 
حقوق مدنية خاصة
حقوق غير مالية "أسرية"
حقوق مالية 
حقوق شخصية 
حقوق عينية
حقوق معنوية "فكرية"

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فلم يُحدد المعنى الدقيق للكرامة المتأصلة والحقوق المتساوية الثابتة، ولم توضع لها ضوابط موضوعية رغم أنهم جعلوها علة تحقيق السلام العالمي وديمومته، بل إن وصفها بالمتأصلة والمتساوية الثابتة في الإنسان الدليل، على اعتدادها بالفلسفة الفردية ونظرتها إلى الحقوق. ثم إنهم جعلوا الحقوق أساس الحرية والعدل والسلام العالمي، ولحماية ذلك كله وجب على الدول رعايتها وحمايتها، وقد ورد ذلك في الديباجة أيضاً. فكان ذلك تمهيداً لإضفاء المشروعية على تدخل الدول العظمى في شؤون العالم حفظاً للسلام العالمي، الذي قد يهدده بزعمهم انتهاك حقوق الإنسان هنا وهناك، رغم أن اللائحة صدرت على شكل توصيات غير ملزمة. وعلى الدول، لتحفظ هذه الحقوق، أن تبني تشريعاتها القانونية وفاقاً لما تراه الدول العظمى في تحديد مفرداتها ومضامينها .

وهذه الحقوق وردت مستقلة عن الحقوق السياسية بحسب التقسيمين السابقين؛ فالثانية تثبت للشخص بوصفه مواطناً في دولة، فهي تبين مدى العلاقة بين الدولة ومواطنيها في تنظيم الشؤون العامة .

إلا أن إمكانية تداخلهما، على أساس أنّ حرية التعبير عن الرأي والمعتقد تُعدّ حقوقاً عامة أو طبيعية، أعطى المبرر لمحاولة التقريب بينهما استعداداً لضم الحقوق السياسية إلى الحقوق الطبيعية في وقت لاحق، سعياً منهم إلى تثبيت سيطرتهم ونشر مبادئهم .

ومحاولات التقريب تلك ظهرت في الاتفاقية الدولية في شأن الحقوق المدنية والسياسية التي أصدرتها الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة سنة 1966. إذ جمعت بينهما في العنوان وكذلك في مضمون الاتفاقية. ولما كانت هذه التشريعات وضعية. والعقل فيها لم يكتمل بناؤه بالوحي بحسب ما تقدم، فلا مناص من ظهور القوي بقانونه. وخضوع الضعيف له بالإرادة أو القوة أو قيام التصادم بينهما بشكل دائم .

المبحث الثاني : فلسفة الحق في المناهج الوضعية ودور حقوق الإنسان فيها : 
الكلام في هذا المبحث ينقسم إلى مطلبين، أخصص أولهما للبحث الموجز في طبيعة الحق، ومصدره، ونطاقه، ووظيفته، وغايته في المنهجين الفلسفيين الوضعيين ، الفردي والاجتماعي.
وأخصص المطلب الثاني لبيان انتساب ما يعرف بـ "حقوق الإنسان" إلى أحد المنهجين المذكورين، والآثار المترتبة عليه، وأبعاد ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الأول : ماهية الحق، ونطاقه، ووظيفته، وغايته، في الفلسفة الوضعية 
البحث في معلوم – وهو ما يمكن تصوره وإدراكه – إنما يراد لجمع صورته في الذهن، وذلك يستلزم الكشف عن حقيقيته (ماهيته)، وقد تتنوع حقيقته بتنوع الاعتبارات. ويستلزم أيضاً بيان مصدره وتحديد غايته. وببيان مصدريته يتبين مدى نطاقه، وبتحديد غايته تتعين وظيفته.

وقد تصدرت المناهج الوضعية فلسفتان لبيان : ماهية الحق، مصدره، نطاقه، وظيفته، غايته، وهما: الفلسفة الفردية والفلسفة الاجتماعية. وتفرع عنهما مذهبان آخران على وجه التفصيل، منهجيتهما محاولة الجمع بين هذين المنهجين الرئيسيين .

أحدهما اعتد بالفلسفة الفردية مع محاولته التخفيف من غلوائها أو إفراطها في الاعتداد بحقوق الفرد وإطلاق حرياته، فأمكن تسمية هذا الاتجاه بـ الفردية المعدّلة. والثاني اعتد بالفلسفة الاجتماعية مع محاولته التخفيف من تفريطها بحقوق الفرد وحرياته، فأمكن تسمية هذا الاتجاه بـ: المذهب الاجتماعي المخفف أو المعدل .

ويمكن الجمع بين هذين الاتجاهين تحت اسم المذهب المختلط. ويمكن ضمهما إلى المذهبين الرئيسيين فيصبح لكل مذهب اتجاهان اللاحق منهما أخف وطأة وأكثر اعتدالاً من سابقه. وعلى الطريقة الأولى سار شراح القانون(1)

وماهية الحق تتنوع بتنوع الاعتبارات، فمن حيث تعلق الحق بشخص دون غيره هو استئثار. ومن حيث النظر إلى مصدره هو منحة ممن صدر عنه إلى غيره من غير إيجاب موجب، أو بإيجاب لاستحقاق، أو تكليف منه لمصلحة له.

ومن حيث النظر إلى الخطاب المعبر عنه بالحكم فهو حكم وضعي أو تكليفي(2)أو هو الاثنان معاً مع اختلاف النسبة.

([1])  وطريقة هؤلاء ظهرت في تعريفهم الحق، فالذي ناصر الفلسفة الفردية عرفه بأنه : قدرة إرادية لشخص يبذلها في سبيل تحقيق مصلحة. فقدم الإرادة على المصلحة. وعرفه أنصار الاتجاه الثاني بأنه: مصلحة محمية تسهر على تحقيقها والذود عنها قدرة إرادية. فقدم هؤلاء المصلحة على الإرادة، وجعلوا الإرادة مكلفة بالذود عن المصالح وحمايتها، كيرة، حسن، النظرية العامة للحق، ص 436، والدريني، الحق ومدى سلطان الدولة، ص 57.

([2])  الحكم التكليفي والوضعي مصطلحان مستعملان في أصول الفقه الإسلامي، وتمت استعارتهما في هذا الموضع مراعاة لمعناهما.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ومن حيث النظر إلى غايته فهو وسيلة تحصيلها. والاستئثار قد يكون بقيمة معينة يعود نفعها لصاحب الحق، وقد يكون الاستئثار بتكليف معين يقع على عاتق صاحب الحق. والأول هو اتجاه الفلسفة الفردية، والثاني هو اتجاه الفلسفة الاجتماعية.

الفلسفة الفردية : 
يرى أصحاب هذه الفلسفة أن الإنسان يملك حقوقاً طبيعية مستمدة من ذاته بوصفه إنساناً، ولذلك كان وجودها لازماً لوجود الإنسان، فأمكن وصفها بأنها حقوق أو امتيازات مطلقة سابقة في وجودها وجود المجتمع والقانون، فقيام المجتمع يستلزم تعدد الأفراد، ووجود القانون الوضعي لا يقوم بغير مجتمع لأنه يحكم العلاقات، والعلاقات تستلزم تعدد الأطراف (أشخاص العلاقة)، وتعدد الأطراف يعني قيام المجتمع. وهي من هذا المنطلق سميت حقوقاً طبيعية، فليس القانون أو المجتمع مصدرها، بل هي أساس القانون، وما القانون إلا الوسيلة المعبرة عن هذه الحقوق والحامية لها من الاعتداء .

أما السلطة القائمة على المجتمع فليس لها أن تخلق حقوقاً لأن الحقوق موجودة قديمة بقدم الإنسان، وليس لها أن تلغي حقوقاً لأنها لا تملك صلاحية ذلك من جهة، ولأن هذه الحقوق طبيعية فهي غير قابلة للإسقاط أو التعديل أو التنازل عنها من جهة أخرى، وبالتالي انحسر دور السلطة في نطاق حراسة هذه الحقوق(1)، ولذلك عرفت بالدولة الحارسة. وإذا فرضت أحياناً قيوداً فذلك استثناء من الأصل وجب للضرورة، والاستثناء لا يتوسع فيه، والضرورة تقدر بقدرها(2).
ومن آثار هذا الاتجاه تعريف أنصاره الحق بأنه: القدرة الإرادية التي تخول الفرد أو الأفراد القيام أو الامتناع عن عمل معين أو أعمال معينة(3). فجوهر الحق في السلطة الإرادية، فهي وحدها التي تصنع وتغير وتنهي الحقوق (4)
ويصح القول بأن هذه الفلسفة تنامت وتعاظمت، على أرضية مذهب القانون الطبيعي باتجاهه اللاديني (العقل المحض) الذي نادى به المفكر الهولندي كروسيوس وليس باتجاهه الديني الذي نادى به القديس توما الاكويني(5).

([1])  يقول سينز في : المشرع الشهير في عهد الثورة الفرنسية: "إن الغرض الأساس من إقامة أية هيئة عامة هو ضمان الحريات الفردية" نقلاً عن سيد صبري، نظرية المذهب الفردي، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، عدد 3 و 4 السنة العشرون، ص 161.

([2])  الجرف، طعيمة، نظرية الدولة والأسس العامة للتنظيم السياسي، الكتاب الأول، ص 34.

([3])  والنص باللغة الإنجليزية Legal right : That power wich he has to make : a person do or refrain from doing a certain act or certain acts نقلاً عن عبد المجيد العتبكي، أثر المصلحة في تشريع الأحكام بين النظامين الإسلامي والإنجليزي، ص 6.

([4])  غانم، إسماعيل، محاضرات في النظرية العامة للحق، ص 12. الشرقاوي، جميل، المدخل نظرية الحق، ص 232. الدريني، فتحي، الحق ومدى سلطان الدولة، ص 54.

([5])  يميز توما الاكويني بين ثلاثة أنواع من القوانين، يرتبط وجود الأدنى منها بالأعلى، فأسماها مكانة هو القانون الأزلي، وهو العقل الإلهي أو المطلق الذي يحكم العالم وليس في مقدور الإنسان أن يدركه، وسبب ذلك – عنده – يعود إلى انحطاط الإنسان نتيجة الخطيئة الأصلية : أكل أبينا آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام من الشجرة. ويأتي القانون الطبيعي في المرتبة الثانية، وهو ما يدركه الإنسان بعقله التأملي من القانون الأزلي بأن يتحسس أو يتوقع اتجاهاته. ويأتي القانون الوضعي في المرتبة الأخيرة بوصفه المترجم أو المظهر للقانون الطبيعي، ولذلك يتصور حدوث التعارض والتناقض بين القانون الطبيعي والقانون الوضعي. ويرى أن الواجب هو إطاعة القانون الوضعي حال التعارض، لتجنب ما يسميه بالفضيحة والاضطراب. بينما يجب إلغاء القانون البشري (الوضعي) حال التناقض؛ لأن فيه تهجماً مباشراً على الإيمان. الشاوي، منذر، مذاهب القانون، ص 20، وهو بدوره أحاله إلى "روبيه" الذي ذكر في كتابه النظرية العامة للقانون، ص 133 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فقد ذهب كروسيوس، نتيجة لنمو البرجوازية ومطالبة الفرد بحماية حقوقه وحرياته، إلا أن أساس القانون الطبيعي يكمن في الطبيعة البشرية – أم القانون الطبيعي على حد تعبيره – وهي التي تقتضي منه العيش وفقاً لغريزته الاجتماعية في مجتمع هادئ منظم، وكل ما يفرزه العقل في هذا الاتجاه فهو من القانون الطبيعي. ومن هذا الأساس يُستنتج أن مبادئ هذا القانون واحدة وعالمية.

وللتعرف على قواعد القانون الطبيعي بالعقل المحض، يتبع كروسيوس طريقتين إحداهما : الطريقة الاستنباطية؛ أي أنّ العقل يستنبط شرية قواعد القانون الطبيعي من الطبيعة البشرية. والثانية : الطريقة الاستقرائية أو طريقة الحكم اللاحق بمعنى تتبع تطبيقات الشعوب التي يمكن عدها طبيعية، لكونها تعبر عن مبدأ الغريزة الاجتماعية بشكل واضح (1)، ومن ثمّ التعرف من خلالها على قواعد القانون الطبيعي .

وبنا ءعلى ذلك قيل أن كروسيوس قد قطع الصلة بين القانون الطبيعي واللاهوت، وبين القانون الطبيعي والأخلاق أو الفلسفة الأخلاقية الكاثوليكية(2). وهذا يعني أن العقل الذي زعم كروسيوس استنباطه من الطبيعة البشرية، قد فُرغ من مضمونه واصطبغ بالصبغة المادية البحتة؛ بسبب فصله عن العقيدة السماوية والأخلاق. وبذلك يلتقي هذا المذهب مع مذهب الوضعية القانونية في دعواه بفصل القانون عن الدين والأخلاق .

الفلسفة الاجتماعية (مذهب التضامن الاجتماعي) :
ينطلق هذا المذهب في رؤيته لطبيعة الحق ومصدره، من معتقده بأن القانون بوصفة ظاهرة اجتماعية، يجب أن يبنى على أساس واقعي معلوم بالمشاهدة أو التجربة. فخرجت بذلك الأسس المبنية على مثل عليا ميتافيزيكية، وهو ما يذهب إليه أنصار مذهب القانون الطبيعي، وكذلك ما كان محض افتراض وتخيل لا يشهد به الواقع، وهو ما عليه أنصار الفلسفة الفردية. فما يشهد به الواقع، وهو مشاهد معلوم، أن الإنسان كائن اجتماعي لا يسعه العيش إلا في جماعة يتضامن أفرادها لإشباع حاجاتهم وأن هذا التضامن يفضي 

([1]) أرى أن هذا المذهب يمتد بجذوره إلى الرواقيين أنصار مذهب أرسطو (أبو القانون الطبيعي) ، وهم الذين طوروا مذهبه ودعوا إلى الوحدة الإنسانية بل الوحدة الكونية بأن يعيش الإنسان على وفاق مع الطبيعة، وأن يكون الفرد مواطناً في جمهورية عالمية تشمل الأرض كلها : الموسوعة الفلسفية، ص 163. ومصطفى عمر ممدوح، تاريخ أصول القانون، ص 108.

([2])  الشاوي، مذاهب القانون، ص 23-24. وقد ذكر أندريه كرسون في كتابه: المشكلة الأخلاقية والفلاسفة، ص 35، أن السعادة أو الخير المطلق عند سقراط ما هي إلا حالة الانسجام بين ما يرغب به الإنسان وبين الظروف التي يوجد فيها. وأرى أن كروسيوس قد تأثر بهذا الاتجاه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إلى نظام ينتظم سلوك الأفراد وفقه،  وهذا يفضي عندهم إلى نتيجة مفادها ، أن التضامن الاجتماعي هو الأساس الوحيد والمعقول للقانون بوصفه القاعدة الضرورية لحياة الجماعة، ويمكن صياغة قاعدة التضامن الاجتماعي على النحو الآتي : إن الفرد – حاكماً كان أو محكوماً – ملزماً بالامتناع عما يخل بهذا التضامن، وعليه إنجاز كل فعل يؤدي إلى صيانته وتنميته .
هذه القاعدة الأساسية بناحيتيها، الإيجابية والسلبية، يجب أن يصاغ القانون وفقها ليكون تطبيقاً لها(1)وبالتالي فإن التشريعات القانونية وكذلك العرف، لا ينشئان الحقوق لأنها مراكز قانونية أو وظائف اجتماعية تخلقها حالة التضامن الاجتماعي، ودورها ينحصر في الكشف عنها .

وتأسيساً على ما تقدم يرى أصحاب هذه الفلسفة أن الحقوق من الجماعة وإلى الجماعة وليس للفرد حظ فيها أصالة على وجه الاستقلا ل، وأن ما يتمتع به الأفراد من حقوق إنما هي : اختصاصات أو وظائف اجتماعية، وأصحابها موظفون عامون موكلون باستعمالها على وجه يحقق الصالح العام(2)وبمعنى آخر: إنّما هي سلطة أو مكنة تمنحها الجماعة لأفرادها ليقوموا بالواجبات التي تقتضيها حالة التضامن الاجتماعي.

على أن الإفراط والغلو في الأخذ بهذا المذهب أفضى إلى قهر جميع الأفراد المكونين للمجتمع؛ لأنه افترض أن السلطة هي المعبرة عن المجتمع ومصالحه، فانتهى المطاف إلى أن حكمت السلطة بموجب فلسفتها ونفذت بذلك بالقوة المفرطة، فأصبح هذا المذهب صورة من صور الوضعية القانونية التي تتميز، بصورة عامة، بأمرين؛ أحدهما : أن القانون هو القانون الوضعي المكتوب، وبالتالي فإنه من وضع إرادة بشرية حاكمة. والثاني : أن القانون يكون نظاماً منطقياً مستغلقاً؛ بمعنى أن الحلول – عندهم – لا تستقى إلا من القواعد القانونية الوضعية.

أما القيم الخلقية – سواء أكانت سياسية أم اجتماعية – فهي خارجة عن نطاق النظام القانوني، فسلموا لذلك بالفصل التام بين القانون والأخلاق، وبين القانون والسياسة، وبالتالي : فالقانون ما هو كائن وليس ما يجب أن يكون؛ فلا مجال لتقويم القانون بقيمة العدل. بما يفترضه العقل من وجود قانون خارج الدولة فهو ليس بقانون، عندهم، بل رأي أو فكرة مثالية أو أخلاقية تبحث في وجود القانون. فالحقوق والواجبات التي تتكون للأفراد أو عليهم يرتبها القانون الذي تضعه السلطة في المجتمع لا غير(3)

([1]) الدريني، فتحي، الحق ومدى سلطان الدولة في تقييده، ص 45.

([2])  السنهوري وحشمت أبو ستيت، أصول القوانين، ص 68-70.

([3])  الدريني ، فتحي، الحق ومدى سلطان الدولة في تقييده، ص 45.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ومن أبرز ما نخلص إليه مما تقدم : 
1.          أن مصدر الحق إرادة بشرية لا غير؛ فالفرد مصدرها في الفلسفة الفردية، والمجتمع مصدرها في فلسفة القانون الاجتماعي، والحاكم مصدرها في فلسفة القانون الوضعي. وحتى في فلسفة القانون الطبيعي باتجاهه الديني نجد أن الفرد هو مصدر الحق فهو الذي يعبر عن ذاته، وهي صورة نفسه، المحملة بثقافة معينة، مبنية على أخلاق وعقيدة معينتين نتيجة تأثره بمحيط معين، وهو الذي يعبّر عن القانون الطبيعي المستشف من القانون الإلهي بزعمه. وبالتالي سيبني الفرد قانونه وفقاً لصورة ذاته. وقد يكون هذا هو : ما دعى كروسيوس إلى التصريح بأن القانون الطبيعي هو توافقك مع غرائزك الاجتماعية على أساس أنّ القانون الوضعي لا يعرف إلا في وسط اجتماعي.
وإذا كانت الإرادة البشرية مصدر الحق فهي من باب أولى مصدر القانون، الذي لا يعدو كونه مجموعة خطابات سلوك اجتماعي عامة مجردة ملزمة.
2.          نطاق الحق في المناهج الوضعية هو حق خاص فقط، لا يعرف معه حق عام(1)ولا حق مشترك، وهو ما عليه المذهب الفردي، لأنهم لو قالوا بالحق العام (حق المجتمع) لكان ذلك هدماً لفلسفتهم من أن هذا الحق ليس، عندهم، قديماً كقدم الحق الخاص، بل وجوده مقرون بوجود مجتمع، والقانون لازم لوجود المجتمعات المنظمة، فيكون الحق لاحقاً بوجوده على وجود المجتمع والقانون، وبالتالي فمصدره المجتمع أو القانون، وهذا نقض لفلسفتهم. وبما أن الحق العام لا يعرف عندهم، فإن الحق المشترك، لا يعرف كذلك؛ لأنه وليد الاعتراف بوجود حقين عام وخاص.
وأما القانون الاجتماعي، فليس فيه حق خاص، بل هنالك حق عام، والحقوق الخاصة تكاليف وواجبات ملقاة على عاتق الفرد لصالح الجماعة(2)
3.          وتبّرز وظيفة الحق على أساس أنّه وسيلة تحقيق مقاصد التشريع، فوظيفته في المذهب الفردي، ظاهراً، هو حماية الفرد وحرياته، ووظيفته في المذهب الاجتماعي تحقيق رغائب الجماعة التي أفرزتها حالة تضامنهم الاجتماعي. أما حقيقة وظيفته في المناهج الوضعية فهي تسخير طاقات الأفراد والشعوب لتحقيق مقاصد الأقوى في العلاقة، والأقوى هم أصحاب رؤوس الأموال الضخمة في الفلسفة الفردية، وهم الذي سُخّرت حكومات بلدانهم وقوانينها إلى حمايتهم، وإيجاد الأرضية الصالحة لتنامي أموالهم ومدها إلى خارج النطاق الإقليمي لدولهم بصور شتى، لتكون ذراع السياسة الخارجية ووسيلة تصدير هذه الفلسفة.
وحقيقة وظيفة الحق في مذهب القانون الاجتماعي لا تبعد عما ذكر في الفلسفة الفردية،إلا أن الأقوى ههنا هم السلطة الحاكمة فلا يعدو الشعب كونه مجموعة أفراد تربطهم روابط معينة بدولتهم، والمظهر الدال على هذا الارتباط هي الجنسية، فهي رابطة قانونية سياسية تربط الفرد 

([1])  الشاوي، مذاهب القانون، ص 43-46.

([2])  ويرى أصحاب هذه الفلسفة أن المصلحة العامة تنشأ على أثر مراعاة المصالح الخاصة. وقد كذب الواقع ظنهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بدولة معينة. وإذا كان الفرد لا حقّ له أصالة؛ وكان مقهوراً مهاناً، تعدت هذه الصفات إلى الشعب كله؛ لأنه لا يعدو كونه مجموع الأفراد المنتمين إلى الدولة. فانحصر بذلك وصف الجماعة التي تُسخّر لها الحقوق بمن أقام نفسه ممثلا ًللمجتمع، وهم السلط الحاكمة. وهذا ما شهده الواقع وظهر جلياً وخاصة في الدول التي غالت في الأخذ بهذا المذهب. وينتج من عدم الاعتراف بالحق الخاص، عدم الاعتراف بالحريات الشخصية، لغياب المبرر القانوني لها في ظل هذه الفلسفة.
1.          غاية الحق: لما كانت حقيقة القانون أنه : خطاب الأقوى المجرد عن الدين والأخلاق، والمصحوب بقوة إرغام، كانت غاية الحق تحقيق مصالح الأقوى(1) بالفعل عن طريق تسخير الأفراد والشعوب نحو ذلك بعد إسقاط القيم الروحية والأخلاقية في ذواتهم لينزلوا بعد ذلك على أرضية المادية التي معادلتها البقاء للاقوى، وما على الأضعف ليحافظ على بقائه وحرياته تلك إلا تسخير طاقاته في خدمة هذا الأقوى في هذه المعادلة غير العادلة.
وووظيفة الخطاب القانوني عندئذ إضفاء صفة المشروعية على سعير الأفراد والشعوب في تحقيق هذا الهدف غير المعلن عنه صراحة، وإضفاء صفة اللامشروعية على حالات الإمتناع عن ذلك فضلاً عن حالة مناهضة هذا الأمر ومعارضته. ولا فرق عندهم في صفة الأداء، فمن سُخر بإرادته لينال منهم مطامح أو مطامع، ومن سخر بالقوة حقق مرادهم على أرض الواقع، فالنية ليست محل اعتبار في الخطاب القانوني من حيث الأصل .

المطلب الثاني : دور حقوق الإنسان في الفلسفة الفردية 
حقوق الإنسان أو الحقوق الطبيعية للإنسان، هي إحدى مظاهر الفلسفة الفردية التي تسعى إلى تحرير طاقات الفرد، بإسقاط أكبر قدر ممكن من القيود الداخلية الذاتية، كالدين، والأخلاق، والاعتقاد، والخارجية كالأعراف المشروعة، والقيم السائدة في المجتمع وسلطة الحاكم القوي الذي لا يستطيع الأقوياء تسخيره للعمل لصالحهم، فإذا تحررّ الفرد من كل ذلك، أمكن تسخيره، من ثمّ يستطيع الأقوياء من ثم، لخدمة اصحاب هذه الفلسفة لتحقيق مصالحهم من خلال السيطرة على الشعوب ومقدراتها.

ونقتصر، في هذا المقام، على ذكر أبعاد هذه الدعوة بوجهيها الإيجابي والسلبي، أما وجهها الإيجابي: فيظهر من خلال أنها وسيلة ضغط قوية لإضعاف سلطان الحكومات المستبدة، وفي التقاء الشعوب واتفاقها على ظاهر مبدأ تقرير المصير، وممارسة الأفراد لقدر كبير من الحريات وتمتعهم بقدر واف من الحقوق. وهي خطوة تحقيق الوحدة التشريعية في العالم من خلال العمل على ابتناء التشريعات القانونية في جميع 

([1])  بل إن منفعة الأقوى هو العدل عند بعض فلاسفة اليونان. وقد ذكر ثراسيماخس حداً للعدالة بأنها : منفعة الأقوى، مبرهناً على ذلك بأن التشريعات تسن  لمصلحة الأقوى، مبرهناً على ذلك بأن التشريعات تسن لمصلحة الحكومة، والحكومة أقوى من الرعية، وانتهاك التشريعات يعد ظلماً، فكانت العدالة لذلك حقاً أو مصلحة للأقوى، وهي منفعة الحكومة في كل بلد: أفلاطون، جمهورية أفلاطون، ص 23-25.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الدول على مبادئ وأسس يعمل على إرسائها دولياً. وبالتالي إيجاد لغة مشتركة بين شعوب العالم والحكومات والمنظمات الدولية، وهذا كله باعتبار النظر إلى ظاهر هذه الدعوى المعلن. وأما وجهها السلبي، أو خطورتها: فتكمن في كونها بنفسها مناهضة لحقوق الإنسان ومصادرة لها، وذلك يظهر من خلال أمور منها : 
1.     أن هذه الفلسفة هي التي تحدد، دون مشاركة فعلية من غيرها، مفردات هذه الحقوق ومضمونها. وبالتالي فهي قد حددت ما يُعدّ حقاً بعرفها وما لا يُعّد حقاً، ونطاقه ومداه وغايته، وأثبتت نفسها مرجعية وحيدة فيما يتعلق بهذا الأمر، مع إضفاء مرونة كبيرة على ذلك من خلال إبعاد المعايير الموضوعية، ليتسنى لأنصارها تغيير المضامين بتغير مسار مصالحهم. وبذلك يكون مكمن الخطر في نسبية الحق ونطاقه وغايته. فالحق لا قيمة له في نفسه خارج فهمهم، فلا حق إلاّ ما أقروا أنه حق. ولما كانت هذه الفلسفة مادية فقد تحددت الحقوق ومضامينها وأبعادها في إطار ذلك. وابتعدت بذلك كثيراً إن لم تكن فُصلت عن القيم الخلقية(1)
2.     إن هذا التحكم بتحديد الحقوق ومضامينها، بل ومناهج تطبيقها أو تنفيذها فيه تغليب لفلسفة على غيرها، وحضارة على باقي الحضارات، بل هي محاولة لدحر الحضارات وإزالتها ما أمكن، ليصفو لأصحاب هذه الفلسفة حكم العالم بأسره، سواء أكان ذلك بشكل مباشر أم غير مباشر بظنهم أنهم جمعوا مقومات العالمية في حضارتهم ودوامها من حيث استحواذهم على المنهج الفكري في فلسفتهم، والقوة المفرطة لنشره ودعمه وحمايته.
3.     لما كان الحق والخطاب القانوني في المناهج الوضعية في خدمة الأقوى، كما تقدم، كان المراد من هذه الدعوة خدمة الأقوى بتحقيق مصالحه، ودليل ذلك أن الداعين لهذه الحقوق لا يتدخلون لحمايتها عند انتهاكها في دول العالم، إلا إذا وجدت لهم مصالح استراتيجية في الدول التي وقع فيها الانتهاك، وهم ينتهكونها بأنفسهم في شعوب ودول متى تعرضت مصالحهم للخطر فيها. فدل ذلك على عدم مصداقية دعواهم، وأنها فارغة من المضامين الحقة والضوابط الموضوعية. 
لما تجردت هذه الفلسفة من البعد الديني والأخلاقي، وعملت جاهدة على جمع العالم على أرضية الغرائز، فلا يستغرب من أنصارها أن يتخذوها وسيلة لهم للضغط على حكومات دول، وإكراهها على تنفيذ مخططاتهم بشتى الوسائل، ومنها إثقالها بديون تصرف في مشاريع لا تحقق النمو الاقتصادي ولا الرقي  الحضاري. وهي في الوقت ذاته تعمل على إفراغ الشعوب، بأفرادها، من 

([1])  يقول روجيه غارودي في كتابه : حفار القبور بحسب ما نشرته جريدة المحرر ص 7 العدد 236 الصادر في 1994، 1 ، 17: "الولايات المتحدة منظمة إنتاجية تخضع لعلاقة تكنولوجية وتجارية تسيطر عليها علاقة المنتج بالمستهلك، بهدف الارتفاع الكمي بمستوى الحياة. أما الهوية الشخصية، الحضارية، الروحية، الدينية فهي شأن خاص، فردي لا يجوز أن يكون لها ارتسام أو تأثير على حسن سير هذا النظام. وانطلاقاً من هذا الواقع الاجتماعي، لا يمكن أن يعيش الإيمان أو الاعتقاد بأن للحياة معنى، إلا عند بعض الجماعات التي ما تزال متمسكة بحضارتها القديمة، أو عند بعض الأفراد الأبطال، أما عند الأكثرية المطلقة من سكان الولايات المتحدة فإن الله قد مات بعد أن جُرد الإنسان من بعده المقدس، أي التفتيش عن معنى للحياة. وهذا الفراغ قد أفسح المجال أمام تفريخ الملل والنحل، والخرافات، والهروب إلى المخدرات والشاشة الصغيرة. وهذه كلها محمية مغطاة بتطهرية رسمية، تتستر على كل أشكال اللامساواة والقهر والمذابح بل وتبررها" ثم ذكر أن ذلك ساد في أوروبا أيضاً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1.     المضامين والقيم المناهضة والمعارضة لفلسفتهم ليكونوا بعد ذلك طينة طيعة في أيديهم يشكلونها في أي صورة شاؤوا ولقمة سائغة في أفواههم يبتلعونها متى شاؤوا.

المبحث الثالث  فلسفة الحق في الشريعة الإسلامية ودور  حق العبد فيهاالحق سواء أكان مكنة أو مركزاً شرعياً أو اختصاصاً حاجزاً. أو استئثاراً بقيمة معينة. هو حكم من حيث كونه نسبة اختصاص أو استئثار إلى شخص معين، وهذه النسبة شرعية 1 فالأفراد كلهم متساوون، وتخصيص بعضهم بهذا الاختصاص دون بعض ترجيح، ولا بد للترجيح من مرجح والمرجح هو الحاكم، وهو الله سبحانه الذي ظهر حكمه بالوحي وبالعقل (الاجتهاد). وحكمه سبحانه معلّل بالحكمة2، والحكمة هي مصالح العباد في الدارين. فشرعه رحمة بالعباد، إذ لا غرض له سبحانه فهو المنزه عن الأغراض. وبالتالي كانت الحقوق منحاً منه لعباده، بمعنى لا إيجاب عليه فيها وإن اقتضتها حكمته 3، ليقيموا الدين ويعرجوا بها إلى منازل التكريم التي خصها للإنسان (الخليفة). وهذا من جوده عليهم وكرمه بهم4

وهذا أفادنا تقييد الحقوق بما نفع العباد في الدارين ويصلح الواقع، لأنّ الحقوق متعلقة بالمقاصد تعلق الوسائل بمقاصدها، والمقاصد المعتبرة في الشريعة متعينة، مقيدة بقيد تحقيق نفع العباد بنظر الشرع، فكانت الحقوق في مشروعيتها تبعاً لها في هذا التقييد .

وإذا كانت الحقوق، من حيث كونها نسبة اختصاص شرعي إلى محكوم عليه حكماً وضعياً فإنها لازمة للتكليف5 من وجه آخر، سواء أكان الحق لك أم عليك. فإن كان لك توجهت إلى من كان الحق عليه، 

([1])  المراد بالحق الموجود هنا: حكم يثبت. كما جاء عند عبد الحليم اللكنوي، في حاشيته على شرح المنار، 2-216.

([2]) ورد في معنى العلة أنها : الباعث على التشريع، بمعنى أنه لا بد أن يكون الوصف مشتملاً على مصلحة صالحة لأن تكون مقصودة للشارع من شرع الحكم، وهي التي يعلم الله صلاح المتعبدين بالحكم لأجلها، وهذا هو اختيار الرازي وابن الحاجب والآمدي ، في : الأحكام 3/186، ومختصر المنتهي 2/213، وإرشاد الفحول 207. وهي عند الإمام الشاطبي: الحكم والمصالح التي تعلقت بها الأوامر والإباحة، أو المفاسد التي تعلقت بها النواهي، الموافقات 1/179.

([3]) قال بعض الأصوليين: "والحاصل أن من فعل فعلاً لمصلحة ترجع إليه لا يسمى جواداً مطلقاً، بل هو معتاض. وأما من فعل فعلاً يرجع إلى الغير منه مصلحة، ولا يرجع إليه منه مصلحة فهو الجواد المطلق لذاته: العبادي، الآيات البينات، 35 ، 4.

([4]) وذلك فرع كماله تعالى لكونه تعالى حكيماً رحيماً كريماً فاقتضى ذلك مراعاة مصالح مخلوقاته اختياراً لا إجباراً عليه: الأنصاري، فواتح الرحموت 261 ، 2، وأمير باديشاه، تيسير التحرير 304 ، 3، وجاء في تيسير التحرير 305 ، 3: "قال المحقق التفتازاني: ... ,الأقرب الى التحقيق أنه أي اختلاف لفظي مبني على معنى الغرض، فمن فسره بالمنفعة العائدة إلى الفاعل قال لا تعلل، ولا ينبغي أن ينازع في هذا. ومن فسره بالعائدة على العباد قال تعلل، وكذلك لا ينبغي أن ينازع فيه".

([5])  الحكم الشرعي عند الأصوليين هو : "خطاب الله المتعلق بتصرفات الإنسان والوقائع على وجه الاقتضاء أو التخيير أو الوضع. وهو بذلك ينقسم إلى قسمين، حكم شرعي تكليفي، وحكم شرعي وضعي. والأول معناه : "خطاب الله تعالى المتعلق بتصرفات المكلفين على وجه الاقتضاء أو التخيير، والاقتضاء: هو الطلب، طلب الفعل أو الترك، على وجه الحتم والإلزام، أو على وجه الأفضلية. فكانت أنواع الطلب اربعة، الإيجاب، والندب، و التحريم، والكراهة، وأما النوع الخامس فهو الإباحة الثابتة بلفظ التخيير ومعنى الحكم الشرعي الوضعي، هو : خطاب الله المتعلق بتصرفات الإنسان والوقائع على وجه الوضع، أي بجعلها سبباً لحكم أو شرطاً له أو مانعاً منه، أو عد التصرف صحيحاً أو باطلاً أو فاسداً) آخذاً عن أصول الفقه في نسيجه الجديد.... لأستاذنا الدكتور مصطفى الزلمي وتطبيقاته على القانون المدني الأردني للباحث ص 201 – 208.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطالبة الشرعية بحفظه ومراعاته ومطالبته هو أو نائبه "بأدائه لصالحك. وإن لم تتعين جهة المطالبة بشخص معين كان على الكافة، وفي كل حال احترامه بعدم الاعتداء عليه (التزام سلبي)، وبالنصرة عند المطالبة بها (إلتزام إيجابي) وذلك كله تكليف. وإن كان الحق عليك، وهو لغيرك، توجهت عليك المطالبة بأدائه على وجهه الشرعي، وهكذا.

فكلّ "حكم معقول المعنى، فللشارع فيه مقصودان، أحدهما، ذلك المعنى. والثاني، الفعل الذي هو طريق إليه، وأمر المكلف أن يفعل ذلك الفعل قاصداً به ذلك المعنى1 ومن خلال هذه المعرفة تتضح لنا علاقة الحق بالمصلحة. ففكرة الحق هي المبدأ والمنطلق في فهم التنزيل وبناء الأحكام الاجتهادية عليه2، ومقاصد الشارع الحكيم هي الغاية، ووسيلة تحصيل تلك المقاصد وتحقيقها هي أفعال العباد بقيامهم بالحقوق وأداء الواجبات، ويطلق الحق على أفعالهم عند علماء أصول الفقه الإسلامي، على اساس أنها المعبرة عن صورة الحق في الواقع ووظيفته، وهذا ما سنتبينه قريباً. قال تعالى : "وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط ولا تخسروا الميزان3وقال تعالى : "وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم4

وهذا يفيد أيضاً أنّ ما من فعل إرادي إلا وفيه جانب تعبدي5، وعلى ذلك فالفقه الإسلامي في ضوء هذه المنهجية فقه تقويمي. وهو يعمل في ضوء الشريعة الإسلامية، على جمع العالم بأسره على أرضية العقل المكتمل بالوحي الإلهي، وعلى ضبط الغرائز وتنظيمها وتسخيرها نحو أمن الفرد والمجتمع وسعادتهما في الدارين.
وهذا يتأتى من إحكام ضابطي حسن الأداء، ونقصد بهما: الضابط الداخلي الذاتي للمكلف المتمثل بصحة المعتقد وسلامة وحسن الخلق، والضابط الخارجي المتمثل بربط الحقوق بمصالح متعينة منضبطة بضابط موضوعي. ومن ثم كانت الرقابة الذاتية والخارجية سنداً للمكلّف وعوناً له على الأداء الأنسب، ودافعاً له للتسابق في الخيرات .

ويبرز الضابط الخارجي عند الكلام في أقسام الحق عند الأصوليين، ونأتي على بيانه أولاً ثم نعقبه ببيان الضابط الداخلي .

([1])  السبكي ، الإبهاج في شرح المنهاج، 41 ، 3-42.

([2])  ولابن القيم في هذا المعنى قوله : "أصل الخير والشر من قبل التفكير، فإن التفكير مبدأ الإرادة والطلب" الفوائد، ص 215.

([3])  الرحمن : 9.

([4]) الإسراء : 35.

([5])  القرافي، الفروق، 1/141. والشاطبي، الموافقات، 2/232.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

انصبت مباحث الأصوليين، في الحق، على أفعال العباد بالنظر إلى تعلقها بمقاصد التشريع، وأطلقوا عليها مصطلح المحكوم فيه أو به. وبرزت في تقسيم الحق أو المحكوم فيه ثلاثة مذاهب أو مسالك. أحدها عرف بمسلك الحنفية، والثاني هو مسلك الإمام القرافي، والثالث مسلك الإمام الشاطبي.
أما مسلك الحنفية1 فيقسم أنصاره الحق إلى قسمين رئيسيين، وإلى قسمين ثانويين. أما القسمان الرئيسيان فهما حق الله تعالى ، وحق العبد.

وحق الله تعالى هو ما يتعلق به النفع العام للعالم، وحفظ النظام العام فيه. فهو شامل للمصلحة العامة الدنيوية والمصلحة الأخروية، فلا يختص به أحد. وأضيف إلى الله تعالى لعموم نفعه وعظيم خطره.

ومثلوا لذلك بحرمة الزنا وما يتعلق به من عموم النفع في سلامة الأنساب، وصيانة الفراش، ومن الضغائن، والمنازعات بين الناس2
وحق العبد هو ما تتعلق به مصلحة خاصة دنيوية كحرمة مال الغير، فإنه حق العبد لتعلق صيانة ماله به، ولهذا فإنه يستباح بإباحة المالك بخلاف حق الله تعالى.
وأما القسمان الثانويان فوجودهما تبع لحالة اجتماع الحقين، العام والخاص، دون الانفراد، وقد يُضم هذان القسمان تحت عنوان (الحق المشترك) فيكون التقسيم ثلاثياً. وقد يكون حق الله (العام) هو الغالب، وقد يكون حق العبد هو الغالب. والضابط في ذلك : أنه كلما كان أثر الفعل في المجتمع أبلغ من أثره في الفرد، التحق التصرف بحق الله بالغلبة، وبعكسه يغلب حق العبد. ومثال الأول القذف في الجنايات، والوظائف والمهن والحرف التي تحتاجها الأمة أو المجتمع، فيجوز لولي الأمر إلزام المؤهلين لأدائها، بالقيام بها على وجهها الشرعي كلما ظهرت الحاجة إليها ولم تسد من قبلهم بالاختيار. ومثال الثاني حق القصاص .

وبهذا المسلك يتحدد بوضوح دور الدولة وما لها من صلاحيات، وحقوق الفرد، والحقوق المشتركة، وطريقة التغليب بين الحقين (العام والخاص) فيها. فتبنى التشريعات الاجتهادية وفق ذلك، ليحكم بمشروعيتها لدلالتها الظنية على الحكم الشرعي القديم.

([1])  البزدوي، كشف الأسرار، 134، 4.

([2])  مدكور، محمد سلام، مباحث الحكم، بتصرف يسير، ص 205.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مسلك الإمام القرافي 1
ينطلق الإمام القرافي في مسلكه من القول بأنه لا يوجد حق للعبد إلا وفيه حق الله تعالى، وهو أمره بإيصال ذلك الحق إلى مستحقه. وبالتالي فليس هناك ما يسمى بحق العبد المحض، فكان تقسيم الحق، عنده، لا يعدو كونه حق الله تعالى، وهو ما لا يملك العبد إسقاطه، كالإيمان وتحريم الكفر.

وقد يكون حق العبد هو الغالب، كالديون والأثمان. وهو ما يملك العبد إسقاطه. وقد يكون حق الله تعالى هو الغالب، وهو ما لا يملك العبد إسقاطه، كتحريم الربا والغرر صوناً لمال العبد عليه وحفظاً له من الضياع، وكتحريم المسكرات صوناً لمصلحة حفظ عقل العبد عليه. وحق العبد فيها يتمثل بما تتمضنه من جلب مصلحة له أو درء مفسدة عنه .

وظاهر من هذا المذهب محاولته إبراز حق الله تعالى على أنه قيد ثابت على حق العبد، لتوجيهه نحو صالح نفسه ومجتمعه وأمنه، تأكيداً لمعلولية الأحكام بمصالح العباد.

مسلك الإمام الشاطبي 2
يقارب الإمام الشاطبي بمسلكه مسلك الإمام القرافي كثيرا، وهو يبني تقسيمه على مذهبه، وهو مذهب الجمهور، فالأصل في العبادات، بالنسبة إلى المكلف، التعبد دون الالتفات إلى المعاني، وأصل العادات الالتفات إلى المعاني3، ودل الاستقراء على أن الشارع قصد مصالح العباد في تشريعه أحكام العادات. فإذا كان الشارع قد شرع الحكم لمصلحة ما، فهو الواضع لها مصلحة، فإذن كون المصلحة مصلحة هو من قبل الشارع، فالمصالح من حيث هي مصالح قد آل النظر فيها إلى أنها تعبديات، وما انبنى على التعبدي لا يكون إلا  تعبدياً. فقد صار كل تكليف حقاً لله، فإن ما هو لله فهو لله، وما كان للعبد فراجع إلى الله من جهة حق الله فيه، ومن جهة كون حق العبد من حقوق الله، وهذا لا يجعل للعبد حقاً أصلاً4فثبت امتناع وجود تكليف شرعي خال عن جهة التعبد فيه.

ويخلص الإمام الشاطبي إلى أن الحق ينقسم إلى : 
حق الله تعالى : وحقه على العباد أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئاً، وعبادته امتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه بإطلاق. ويفسر أيضاً بأنه ما لا خيرة فيه للمكلف سواء أكان معقول المعنى أم لا. وهذا 

([1])  القرافي، الفروق، 1/140-141 .

([2])  الشاطبي، الموافقات، 2/222 – 235.

([3])  المرجع السابق ، 2/222 .

([4])  المرجع السابق ، 2/231 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1.        الحق ينقسم إلى قسمين: حق خالص لله كالعبادات، وصلة التعبد، وهو ما لا يعقل معناه على الخصوص 1، وحق مشترك، وحق الله هو الغالب، لأن "حق العبد ما كان راجعاً إلى مصالحه في الدنيا، فإن كان من المصالح الأخروية، فهو من جملة ما يطلق عليه أنه حق لله 2 ومثل لذلك بعدم جواز قبول العفو في الحدود إذا بلغت الحاكم، وعدم قبول إسقاط الرجل العدة عن مطلقته وإنّ ثبتت براءة رحمها، الذي شرعت العدة لأجله، حقاً له. وجلد القاتل العمد مئة جلدة وحبسه عاماً عند الإمام مالك وإن عفا عنه ولي المقتول3
2.        حق العبد "الغالب": وهو ما كان راجعاً إلى مصالح  المكلف في الدنيا، وأصله معقولية المعنى، إذا طابق مقتضى الأمر والنهي فلا إشكال في الصحة، لحصول مصلحة العبد بذلك عاجلاً أو آجلاً حسبما يتهيأ له، وإن وقعت المخالفة فههنا نظر أصله المحافظة على تحصيل مصلحة العبد 4

وظاهر من هذا المذهب أنه، وإن أعطى نطاقا واسعاً لحقوق العبد، إلا أنه قيدها بحق الله تعالى من حيث ابتداؤها ومداها وغايتها، وهو وإن أعطى السلطة العامة صلاحيات واسعة في رعاية حقوق الله تعالى وحفظها، إلا أنه قيدها بعدم التدخل بحقوق العبد من غير إذن شرعي، وهو حق الله المتعلق بهذه الحقوق.

وبعد؛ فقد اتفقت المسالك على أن الحقوق منها ما هو حق لله تعالى، ومنها ما هو حق مشترك. وإن اختلفوا في حق العبد هل هو قسم قائم بنفسه، أم أنّه مندرج تحت أحد القسمين الأولين. وثمرة هذا الخلاف تظهر من حيث بيان سعة نطاق حق العبد، ومدى القيود الواردة عليه. فهي عند الحنفية أوسع نطاقاً وأقل قيوداً، فجميع الحقوق من حيث غايتها راجعة إلى مصالح العباد، والغالب فيها رعاية جانب الإنسان ونفعه منفرداً أو مع الجماعة. وإضافتهم ما روعي فيه من حق الجماعة والصالح العام لله تعالى ، إنّما من باب الاهتمام والعناية، لخطره وعظم قدره .

أما اتجاه الإمامين القرافي والشاطبي، فانصب على بيان الجانب التعبدي في الحقوق، وأنها وإن كانت لمصالح العباد، فمن حيث أنها منح منه من غير إيجاب عليه سبحانه. ومن حيث أنها شرعت لتحقيق مقاصده من تشريعه الأحكام، فالقيد بذلك تعبدي.

([1])  المرجع السابق ، 2/233 .

([2])  المرجع السابق.

([3])  تفصيل اتجاهات الأئمة في هذه المسألة عند ابن رشد، في : بداية المجتهد، 2/203.

([4])  الشاطبي، الموافقات، 2/233 – 235 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وبعبارة أخرى، كأن الاتجاه الأول يقول لك أد ما عليك من حقوق الله تعالى، والحقوق المشتركة، وهذه حق الله فيها هو الغالب، وما كان سوى ذلك فهو حقك، وهو شأنك ولك الحرية في التشدد في التمسك به أو التسامح فيه، وبمعنى آخر إنهم يجعلون الصالح العام في جهتين؛ الأولى: ما حدده الشرع وبينه فهو منضبط لذلك، والثانية : ما يتحصل من مجموع أداء الحقوق الخاصة للعباد، فهو ينشأ تبعاً لأدائهم لحقوقهم من غير إلزام بأدائها .

وكأن الاتجاه الثاني يقول لك الكل من الله وإلى الله، بمعنى أن عليك أن تراعي حق الله تعالى دائماً، حتى فيما كان حقاً لك "بالغلبة" فلا تتصرف، إيجاباً أو سلباً، إلا موافقة للشرع، وذلك بالسعي نحو تحقيق المقاصد المعتبرة شرعاً، ليظهر من خلالها النفع العام. وفي ذلك تغليب للجانب التعبدي والرقابة الذاتية من قبل العبد نفسه، وأكثر تعظيماً للجانب التكليفي في التصرفات الإرادية.

أم الضابط الداخلي فقد تقدم القول أن أداء المكلف لتكاليفه أو حقوق مرتبط بضابط ذاتي، متمثل بصحة معتقده وسلامته، وبحسن أخلاقه من حيث إن الأداء الخارجي من حركات وسكنات وأقوال وأفعال، هو المظهر المعبر عن صورة النفس، على ما هي عليه من خلق أو سجية، بمعنى ما رسخ فيها من معانٍ وصفات .

وما السلوك الإنساني إلا انعكاس هذه الهيئات والصفات المستقرة في النفس الإنسانية وفي هذا يقول الإمام الغزالي: (فإن كل صفة تظهر في القلب يظهر أثرها على الجوارح حتى لا تتحرك إلا على وفقها لا محالة) وهذا موافق كل الموافقة لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : (ألا إنّ في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب) – متفق عليه – فإن صلاح سلوك الإنسان من أقوال وأفعال منشؤها صلاح قلبه، وفساد سلوك منشؤه فساد ما ينطوي عليه قلبه من المعاني والصفات، ومن هنا كان الاشتغال بإصلاح القلب أو النفس من الداخل هو طريق تحسين الأخلاق وتغيير أحوال صاحبها، يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى : "أنّ الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم1
وهذا هو توجه التكليف بالتخلق بالخلق الحسن، عن طريق التخلي عن الرذائل والتحلي بالفضائل، وهو طريق الفلاح في الفرد والمجتمع، المبين في قوله تعالى : "قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها2

ولكن لذلك وجهة من حيث تبين الصور الفلسفي للبناء الأخلاقي في الشريعة الإسلامية وعلاقته بالمعتقد، ودوره في الأفعال (المحكوم فيه)، ومحاكاة التكوين الذاتي للإنسان لمراتب العوالم والعلوم ومناسبة ذلك. 

([1])  البياتي، منير، النظم الإسلامية، 68.

([2])  الشمس : 9-10.

----------


## محمد الألفي

فكرة رائعه من باحث رائع بالتوفيق نتمنى المزيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> فكرة رائعه من باحث رائع بالتوفيق نتمنى المزيد


البحث للأمانة منقول وعامة شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

